# Exterior grade sump pump?



## Jeeper1970 (Dec 26, 2008)

I do sales and design for a remodeler, so this info will be helpful to me, but this is on my personal house.Does anyone know of a good sump pump that can handle the cold weather? I redid my back yard two years ago, tearing out a two level ground level deck that also went down and served my lower level walkout that requires a sump pump. While the deck was in, it never had a problem, but I replaced the deck with concrete patios, trying for less maintenance.

I've now burned up three Ridgid SP-330D 1/3 HP sump pumps (only paid for one). Fortunately, I kept the Zoeller 1/3 HP pump that was in when I tore the deck out and used it as a backup. The third Ridgid pump quit last week, and now the Zoeller has failed me. Apparently, they just don't like the cold, all four have given out in cold weather.

There's GOT to be a sump pump that can handle the cold weather, I can't be the only person that relies on a sump pump outside.

Gotta go bail more water and make my hands numb again. :sad:


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

Go over to the pool professionals thread and find out how they handle the pumping of water from underneath inground pools. Dont know about the cold, but they might have suggestions about inline pumps.

P.S.- See if the interior of the sump pump froze up, causing the motor to turn on and burn out.


----------

